# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Recruiting PF1 mid/high level game. Feast of Dust.

## paradox26

A deadly curse known as the Feast of Dust spreads rapidly through the Meraz Desert, driving its victims mad with hunger and a burning desire to flee into the sands. To find the source of this strange affliction, the heroes must investigate the plagued city of Dimayen, challenging fearsome gnoll tribes, nihilistic daemons, and the walking dead to discover the secret of a long-forgotten evila powerful daemon harbinger called the Jackal Prince of Famine. Despite the efforts of an ancient secret society, this twisted, unholy monstrosity walks the world again, threatening to spread his apocalyptic curse across all of Golarion! To stop the demigod's return, the heroes must uncover his three vile siblings, now bound within malevolent artifacts, and use their combined powers to stop the Jackal Prince before the entire world feels his corrupting touch. 


BIG 16

*1. What game system are you running (D&D, Call of Cthulu, Palladium, GURPS, etc.), and if applicable what edition (Original, Classic, Revised, 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 5th, 10th, etc.)?*
Pathfinder 1st Edition
*2. What 'type' or variant of game will it be (i.e. "Shadow Chasers" or "Agents of Psi" for d20 Modern)? What is the setting for the game (eg. historic period, published or homebrewed campaign setting, alternate reality, modern world, etc.)?*
Published module. Setting will be Golarion desert country.
*3. How many Players are you looking for? Will you be taking alternates, and if so, how many?*
4-5
*4. What's the gaming medium (OOTS, chat, e-mail etc.)?*
These forums.
*5. What is the characters' starting status (i.e. experience level)?*
11th. Expect to reach level 14 by the end.
*6. How much gold or other starting funds will the characters begin with?*
Standard starting wealth by level, so 82,000gp. Spend it as you like.
*7. Are there any particular character classes, professions, orders, etc. that you want... or do not want? What are your rules on 'prestige' and/or homebrewed classes?*
Spheres classes allowed, but not Spheres races, as I haven't read that book. Vanilla classes allowed too, and will be considered equally for purposes of selection.
*8. What races, subraces, species, etc. are allowed for your game? Will you allow homebrewed races or species? 'Prestige' races or species?*
Anything from the following link, except for the Drow Noble, which is overpowered: https://www.d20pfsrd.com/races/
*9. By what method should Players generate their attributes/ability scores and Hit Points?*
28 point buy. Hit points are max at first level, then average rounded up afterwards.
*10. Does your game use alignment? What are your restrictions, if so?*
Be heroic. Specific alignments don't matter too much, as long as you will do the generally right thing when required.
*11. Do you allow multi-classing, or have any particular rules in regards to it?*
Multiclassing is at will, with no penalties.
*12. Will you be doing all of the die rolling during the course of the game? Will die rolls be altered, or left to the honor system? If players can make die rolls, which ones do they make, how should they make the rolls, and how should they report them?*
You make yours, I will make mine and any of yours I deem necessary, such as Perception.
*13. Are there any homebrewed or optional/variant rules that your Players should know about? If so, list and explain them, or provide relevant links to learn about these new rules.*
No hi-tech Spheres should be selected. Guns are Emerging. 2 traits, one Drawback for a third.
Background Skills are being used.
*14. Is a character background required? If so, how big? Are you looking for anything in particular (i.e. the backgrounds all ending up with the characters in the same city)?*
Keep it brief and interesting. Cover the basics of your character, but I don't need a novel.
*15. Does your game involve a lot of hack & slash, puzzle solving, roleplaying, or a combination of the above?*
It is a published module, so it will likely have a bit of everything in it.
*16. Are your Players restricted to particular rulebooks and supplements, or will you be allowing access to non-standard material? What sources can Players use for their characters?*
Spheres of Power, Spheres of Might, Path of War, DSP's psionics, plus anything published by Paizo. If it seems to not be a good fit for the game, check with me and I will let you know if it is appropriate. No Seven Seraphs or 3pp Spheres material though.

----------


## Ragnarok'n'Roll

Definitely interested. I was looking to play an Unbodied, a Wraith archtype from spheres of power. The character would focus on healing/buffing and minor blasting. Its probably sufficiently weird that I should ask if it will fit in the game before I build it out. 

Basically the character is incorporeal 100% of the time and passively merges with a team mate and casts buffs and spells from their body (and can absorbing some of the damage they take).

If this is too weird, then I can shift gears and make a Harbinger(Crimson Countess) from path of war.

----------


## paradox26

It would be difficult for my NPCs to challenge an always incorporeal character, so the Harbinger might be the better choice. Thanks for checking.

----------


## Athaleon

Definitely interested.

Edit: Currently working on an archery-focused Steelfist Commando Warlord with a highly supernatural bent.

----------


## Yas392

1) Is Vine Leshy from official site OK?

2) If my character has the psychic toolkit blade skill, can they create expendable tools like healing kit or is it restricted to tools described in the entry or permanent tools? Can it also be used to create clothing?

----------


## paradox26

I would prefer to keep with the list of races already allowed, as otherwise I will be getting heaps of requests and no one will want to play a standard race. Plus, it would be difficult to explain what a plant creature is doing in the desert. But I had a second look, and I will allow it if you can come up with a good reason to be out there. The race is pretty well balanced, and offers few immunities.

**For anyone else wanting an unusual race, pitch it to me and I will take a look. But nothing with a CR will be considered.

The psychic toolkit can be used to make any standard item, so yes, you can expand the list of objects you can create. You can't get bonuses from making things like books for Knowledge checks though. But Craft checks, Perform, Disable Device, things like that, it will work on. You couldn't make a healing kit, though, because it leaves your hands and therefore becomes inert.

----------


## watupwithdat

> *8. What races, subraces, species, etc. are allowed for your game? Will you allow homebrewed races or species? 'Prestige' races or species?*
> Anything from the following link, except for the Drow Noble, which is overpowered: https://www.d20pfsrd.com/races/


There's the Munavri on that page. You deem it not overpowered?

----------


## Athaleon

Here's the mostly crunch-complete sheet for my as-yet unnamed character. Will work on fluff over the next few days. Should be a pretty decent pseudo Arcane Archer with a very wide-ranging toolbox.

----------


## Triskavanski

So not alternate race features for races from spheres either?

----------


## Warlawk

Akashic Mysteries is sometimes lumped in with Spheres content (likely since it's on the spheres wiki), is that allowed for this game or no?

Never mind, for some reason I was thinking this was gestalt. Without that... I just don't care :P . Happy gaming!

----------


## Yas392

> I would prefer to keep with the list of races already allowed, as otherwise I will be getting heaps of requests and no one will want to play a standard race. Plus, it would be difficult to explain what a plant creature is doing in the desert. But I had a second look, and I will allow it if you can come up with a good reason to be out there. The race is pretty well balanced, and offers few immunities.
> 
> **For anyone else wanting an unusual race, pitch it to me and I will take a look. But nothing with a CR will be considered.
> 
> The psychic toolkit can be used to make any standard item, so yes, you can expand the list of objects you can create. You can't get bonuses from making things like books for Knowledge checks though. But Craft checks, Perform, Disable Device, things like that, it will work on. You couldn't make a healing kit, though, because it leaves your hands and therefore becomes inert.


Cool. A few more questions.

1) Are Soulknives treated as High-Psionic?

2) If my character has the mixed blood (trait) and chose the elf subtype, would they qualify for woodborn favored class bonus for soulknife? I guess I will also be pitching woodborn for approval. Not for wanting to be one but for the trait.

----------


## Armonia13

Looks like fun! I think I'll adapt my Soaring Blade Armorist for this

----------


## droobles

Alright, let's what I can do with 11 levels. (Not gestalt, right?)

May we use oaths?

----------


## QuantumFlash

Well this looks potentially interesting.  I'm going to have to look into spheres again, since I rarely have used them, see if I should try something from there.

----------


## Kvard51

I'm going to for UnMonk.  Full 11 levels.  I'll consider archetypes, unsure.

----------


## Thunder999

Probably doing something with Spell Cartridges and the Spheres feat that makes Arcane Strike not eat up your swift action.

It probably won't even fit what I'm making, but Wyrwood is on that list, and it's a construct with all the immunities, certainly stronger than a Drow Noble.

Actually, are Akashic classes available?

----------


## Spore

Is the module's athmosphere jovial enough for an Indiana Jones spoof?

I am yearning to try out the Archeologist bard (and with their powers you basically hum your own theme song to yourself to get buffs). The idea is a cocky young adventurer that is pulled towards the sands in search of riches and fame. If I can manage it, I might even dip Dragon Disciple as he has discovered a draconic artifact (and/or drunk dragonblood).

Also which optimization level are we looking at? 11th level can vary from "a dude who can punch things reasonably hard" over "competent multifacetted character" to "wizard who can end entire campaign challenges with a single spell".

----------


## AvatarVecna

Tentative interest.

----------


## Triskavanski

Can I take inspired blade, but instead of Rapier can we do a scimitar instead? Having all the things that would trigger with rapier trigger with the scimitar instead?

I ask just because its a desert campaign and the scimitar is a more desert weapon than a rapier is.

----------


## paradox26

> There's the Munavri on that page. You deem it not overpowered?


I haven't gone through all of the races individually, so I will leave it up to individuals to build a character to a moderate power level. It is a published module, so high optimisation is not required, and will remove all of the challenge and interest from the game. So I will allow that race, but if you take it, try to tone down the power level in other ways to hit mid-OP.



> So not alternate race features for races from spheres either?


Sorry, Trisk. No alternate race features from Spheres, as I am just unfamiliar with them.



> Cool. A few more questions.
> 
> 1) Are Soulknives treated as High-Psionic?
> 
> 2) If my character has the mixed blood (trait) and chose the elf subtype, would they qualify for woodborn favored class bonus for soulknife? I guess I will also be pitching woodborn for approval. Not for wanting to be one but for the trait.


1. Yes, they are High Psionic.
2. Yes, you would qualify. And yes, you can go Woodborn, subject to the same caveat as I mentioned at the top of the post regarding power levels.



> Alright, let's what I can do with 11 levels. (Not gestalt, right?)
> 
> May we use oaths?


Sorry, not gestalt this time. I have had problems with power creep in gestalt games before.
I like Oaths too, but I will say no for this particular game.



> Probably doing something with Spell Cartridges and the Spheres feat that makes Arcane Strike not eat up your swift action.
> 
> It probably won't even fit what I'm making, but Wyrwood is on that list, and it's a construct with all the immunities, certainly stronger than a Drow Noble.
> 
> Actually, are Akashic classes available?


I am not really familiar with Akashic classes, but as they are a pretty core ability, and I am somewhat familiar with the 3.5 equivalent, I will say that you can use them. As for the Wyrwood, I will allow it as it has the immunities but little else going for it, and again, subject to the same caveat at the top of this post. Drow Noble takes about four or five feats to turn a standard Drow into one, so it is quite powerful to replicate.



> Is the module's athmosphere jovial enough for an Indiana Jones spoof?
> 
> I am yearning to try out the Archeologist bard (and with their powers you basically hum your own theme song to yourself to get buffs). The idea is a cocky young adventurer that is pulled towards the sands in search of riches and fame. If I can manage it, I might even dip Dragon Disciple as he has discovered a draconic artifact (and/or drunk dragonblood).
> 
> Also which optimization level are we looking at? 11th level can vary from "a dude who can punch things reasonably hard" over "competent multifacetted character" to "wizard who can end entire campaign challenges with a single spell".


As long as the character is sensible and not outright silly, it will fit into the game. I can see a medieval archaeologist fitting into the game, so go ahead with that concept if you like.
Medium optimisation levels, as I mention previously in this post. I don't want people one-shotting the tarrasque or anything like that. A major battle should last several rounds, especially for a boss fight. And try to avoid divination heavy classes that negate any mystery in the game, just for everyone's enjoyment of the module.

----------


## paradox26

> Can I take inspired blade, but instead of Rapier can we do a scimitar instead? Having all the things that would trigger with rapier trigger with the scimitar instead?
> 
> I ask just because its a desert campaign and the scimitar is a more desert weapon than a rapier is.


That sounds fine. It does make more sense for a desert campaign.

----------


## Triskavanski

Alright, putting together the inspired blade dancing swashbuckler with a scimitar. https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2732319

Malik is a dervish dancer.

----------


## Armonia13

Are Background Skills being used?

----------


## CasualViking

Esmaeel Naffar, Armiger (stance master) 11

Esmaeel is not an _adventurer_. He is a loyal servant of the Satrap of Qadira, a warrior and a soldier, and he has been given a _job_ to do. He has little patience with decadent Taldan _children_, who have little idea of the true might of the lion they taunt. He does not take kindly to insults; but he also walks the walk of virtue. Esmaeel is brave, kind, vivacious and generous.

----------


## paradox26

> Are Background Skills being used?


I forgot about those. Yes, we will be using Background Skills. I will add that to the 16.

----------


## samduke

> 13. Are there any homebrewed or optional/variant rules that your Players should know about? If so, list and explain them, or provide relevant links to learn about these new rules.
> *No hi-tech Spheres should be selected.* Guns are Emerging. 2 traits, one Drawback for a third.
> Background Skills are being used.


RE: bold underline, what is/are a high tech sphere(s)?

interested

----------


## paradox26

The Tech Sphere from SoM is the main one I was thinking of. I don't want mecha or lasers being used in a medieval game.

----------


## samduke

> The Tech Sphere from SoM is the main one I was thinking of. I don't want mecha or lasers being used in a medieval game.


okay fair point, wanted to get that clarified

something not covered but needs asked

pre-game crafting is it allowed
can we combine items of the same slot
can we have custom items

----------


## paradox26

No pre-game crafting. People tend to abuse it, and it makes the equipment more important than the class abilities.

Yes, you can combine items of the same slot, at the standard +50% cost.

The only custom items allowed will be those that scale up or down the bonuses of existing items. So an item that normally includes among its abilities a +2 to a bonus can be scaled up to allow it to be bought as a +5, for example. I am not allowing for spells to be made into items, as that is always abused in every game I have seen it allowed for. If you want a particular effect changed, let me know and I will rule on it if you are unsure.

----------


## Phantom Genius

Hi Paradox26, 

This looks like fun. I've been wanting to do a desert game, but the last Dark Sun game I saw had a bunch of complicated stuff that sounded less fun. <shrug> I might try a vanilla druid or cleric so we have some healing and maybe a "Create Water." 

So my Drow Noble has an adult red dragon animal companion...

----------


## tonberryking

If the DSP psionics are allowed, does that mean the decataur race is also okay?

https://www.d20pfsrd.com/races/3rd-p...ress/decataur/

I have a back up plan if not...

----------


## paradox26

That is an interesting race. I will unfortunately have to say no on that one. There is a long list of allowed races already, so I hope everyone can find a suitable one from that list. I will keep that race in mind for future games for my own use though, so thanks for pointing it out.

----------


## tonberryking

NP. Like I said, back up plan!

----------


## Yas392

Are we using feat tax rules?

----------


## paradox26

Yes, we can use the feat tax rules. I forgot to include them in the 16.

----------


## tonberryking

If we take feats to gain spheres/sphere talents but our class doesn't specifically give us a caster level, how do we figure out our CL?

Treat ourselves as a low practitioner? Or do the number of feats figure into it?

----------


## paradox26

You would be a low practitioner.

----------


## Armonia13

A couple quick questions;

Since Implements can be almost anything, can I use a Masterwork Instrument as one. And if that's allowed, would I still get the +2 bonus to Perform with it?

May I count Skilled Casting as 2 drawbacks? I'm choosing Perform(String) and it specifically lists that as an example of what the GM may consider appropriate for 2.

And this is more to confirm, but as an Soaring Blade Armorist, am I able to summon up to Colossal sized weapons since the Telekinesis sphere allows me to wield them?

----------


## Spore

Looking at the upcoming 2 weeks of work plus holiday busy-ness I will probably not have the concentration to pull off an 11th level PF character, let alone a spheres one (the last one took me 10 hours to build)

----------


## Chambers

I couldn't resist the siren song and decided to make a character for consideration. Here's Lloren Pentaward, an Aasimar Elementalist. She's an off-tank battlemage with minor healing and dispelling abilities.

----------


## tonberryking

https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2732442

Okay, here is Rust Hornet: an android heal-ninja (no, really) who is the bane of gambling houses and orphanage-destroyers the world over.  She struggles with defining her humanity while seeking purpose, and stopping a plague is as good as any right about now...

Pros/Cons:

+She deals some crazy damage to both living and undead targets even without sneak attack
+Her ninja tricks provide some pretty decent utility powers and augment her existing skills and stealth capabilities
+She is _insanely fast_ for somebody who doesn't have the warp sphere and can literally traverse almost any terrain over a hundred feet.
+Auxiliary healer who also happens to be immune/resistant to a ton of stuff

- She NEEDS that sword of hers; it's very difficult to replace if lost, stolen or sundered
- Low caster means lower versatility when it comes to the healing power array she has
- Has to manage two point pools, Spell and Ki, the latter of which is unfortunately small
- That wretched Sense Motive score is going to mess something up, I can tell.

----------


## Rokku

> The Tech Sphere from SoM is the main one I was thinking of. I don't want mecha or lasers being used in a medieval game.


Is the Technician class okay, to represent someone from Alkenstar or fiddling with Numerian tech and the like?

----------


## samduke

@paradox26

okay if I get a feat via class feature and then get the exact same feat from a different class later on can I replace that feat with a relatable feat ?
IE if the duplicate was a (Combat) then replace with a different (Combat) feat

----------


## paradox26

> A couple quick questions;
> 
> Since Implements can be almost anything, can I use a Masterwork Instrument as one. And if that's allowed, would I still get the +2 bonus to Perform with it?
> 
> May I count Skilled Casting as 2 drawbacks? I'm choosing Perform(String) and it specifically lists that as an example of what the GM may consider appropriate for 2.
> 
> And this is more to confirm, but as an Soaring Blade Armorist, am I able to summon up to Colossal sized weapons since the Telekinesis sphere allows me to wield them?


Yes to all of those questions.



> Is the Technician class okay, to represent someone from Alkenstar or fiddling with Numerian tech and the like?


As long as it isn't hi tech material being used. Nothing more advanced than early 19th century in our world.



> @paradox26
> 
> okay if I get a feat via class feature and then get the exact same feat from a different class later on can I replace that feat with a relatable feat ?
> IE if the duplicate was a (Combat) then replace with a different (Combat) feat


Yes, you can replace it with a similar feat.

----------


## samduke

Well shy of spending about 6K gp I think Elissa Payne is ready to go

----------


## Lord Foul

> Akashic Mysteries is sometimes lumped in with Spheres content (likely since it's on the spheres wiki), is that allowed for this game or no?
> 
> Never mind, for some reason I was thinking this was gestalt. Without that... I just don't care :P . Happy gaming!


And you messed up the search results for people looking for the same :P

----------


## Da'Shain

Here's Elyas Soran, a Tiefling Mystic who makes his living as a surly magician and moonlights as a surly mercenary with a heart of, well, silver, let's say.  He grew up in Sedeq with sticky fingers and has had his share of run-ins with the law, culminating in being enslaved, but luckily sold to a master who appreciated his talents and initiated him into a brotherhood of thugs and pickpockets, where he learned ways to hone his quick fingers into tricks both mundane and magical.  Elyas earned enough to buy his freedom and now signs on with merchant caravans as entertainment and protection both, and has a hard time saying no to any sob story despite knowing better.

----------


## Techwarrior

Posting interest. I'm still coming up with a concept but am keeping my eye on this.

----------


## Benoojian

A game that allows Psionics and Spheres, it must be Christmas.

Would you consider allowing a Lurker Wilder? They're a Dreamscarred Press race and are basically Psionically created Half-Cloakers that rebelled against their evil creators and are all basically Batman fighting evil and oppression from the shadows.

I have other ideas if that's a no.

----------


## paradox26

I have already turned down a DSP race, so I have had to blanket ban that source of races. Sorry. There are lots of races still allowed, though.

----------


## Benoojian

Throwing together a Human Wilder that's basically a Psionic Bard instead. WIP

----------


## Llyarden

Sorry if I'm missing something, but I'm a little confused. 


> *7. Are there any particular character classes, professions, orders, etc. that you want... or do not want? What are your rules on 'prestige' and/or homebrewed classes?*
> Spheres classes allowed, but not Spheres races, as I haven't read that book. Vanilla classes allowed too, and will be considered equally for purposes of selection.





> *16. Are your Players restricted to particular rulebooks and supplements, or will you be allowing access to non-standard material? What sources can Players use for their characters?*
> Spheres of Power, Spheres of Might, Path of War, DSP's psionics, plus anything published by Paizo. If it seems to not be a good fit for the game, check with me and I will let you know if it is appropriate. No Seven Seraphs or 3pp Spheres material though.


Does this mean that only Spheres and Paizo classes are allowed and accessing anything else has to be done through feats?

----------


## paradox26

I am a little unclear. What material would you need to get by feats? You can access any of the material from those sources except the races, as the race page has surely got enough options, and I have not read Spheres of Origin.

----------


## Llyarden

As in, can we take (eg) Path of War classes even though they aren't listed on the list of allowed classes, whereas Sphere classes specifically are listed as allowed?

----------


## paradox26

Okay, yes you can take Path of War classes for sure. Any material from that source is allowed. It is just the races that are banned from allowable sources outside of the Races page from pfsrd.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

How does a gargoyle Earth kineticist sound?

----------


## paradox26

Sounds fine to me.

----------


## Llyarden

Is it specifically only DSP's psionics/PoW/Akashic material, or is material for those systems by other publishers allowed?

EDIT: Also, how much leeway are we allowed in refluffing things?

----------


## paradox26

Only DSP material is being used for those systems.

You have plenty of leeway to refluff, as long as it still makes sense.

----------


## Llyarden

Okay, cool, thanks. :)

----------


## tonberryking

Is it okay if I submit a different character altogether?

Like, I'm not 100% feeling the ninja android and do have a specific character lying around that I may wanna mold for this.

----------


## paradox26

Sure, by all means. I have yet to set a completion date, but I might go with New Year's Day, just for the fresh start aspect of the date.

----------


## Llyarden

I know pre-game crafting isn't allowed, but will _in_-game crafting be available?  No big deal if not, my current build just gets some crafting feats automatically.

----------


## paradox26

I haven't read through the module properly, but normally modules don't allow enough time for crafting, so I would say don't build to rely on it being possible.

----------


## Palanan

Very interested in this, working on a concept.

DM, is there any chance of including one item of 3.5 material?  The Arcane Hierophant PrC would be very helpful for my overall concept.

----------


## paradox26

That sounds okay. I will consider 3.5 material on a case by case basis, but try to keep it to stuff that is critical to your build, rather than just blanket requesting material.

----------


## Palanan

Outstanding, thanks.  The PrC should be the only 3.5 item I'll need.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Gargoyles do not have a FCB for any class, may I use the dwarf one

Add 1/3 point of damage to earth element blasts that deal damage that apply the kineticists elemental overflow bonus.

----------


## paradox26

> Gargoyles do not have a FCB for any class, may I use the dwarf one
> 
> Add 1/3 point of damage to earth element blasts that deal damage that apply the kineticists elemental overflow bonus.


That sounds acceptable.

----------


## Llyarden

Are advanced and legendary talents allowed?

----------


## 5ColouredWalker

Hmmm. Perfect level range for either my vigilantes fear build or barbarian pit fighter. Posting interest.

----------


## paradox26

> Are advanced and legendary talents allowed?


I will say yes, but try not to make them too powerful.

----------


## Triskavanski

Most of the time legendary talents are just mundane ways of doing a thing for the spheres of might side of things. 

https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2732319 Here is what I have for Dust, the kitsune dervish swashbuckler (Inspired Blade Dancing Blade Swashbuckler) with the scimitar modified abilities.

----------


## Techwarrior

I've got a Bard most of the way fleshed out, just need to get it on a sheet. How serious is the desert environment? Do we need to be making sure we have ways to avoid extreme heat?

----------


## paradox26

Not especially. Just add some water skins to your sheet and you should be fine.

----------


## Techwarrior

Oh, I also wanted to ask about Mnemonic Vestment and UMD to emulate having a spell on my list while combining it with a wizard's spellbook. I can elaborate further, but the idea would be to have a book of utility spells that I could access via UMD.

----------


## paradox26

You have to make a Spellcraft check and be a spontaneous caster to use that item. If you can fulfil those requirements then you can use it. I won't allow UMD to replicate it, as I would prefer people to stick to their own class abilities, and that item would allow anyone to replicate the wizard's schtick.

----------


## Llyarden

I still need to do the fluff, but here's Calcer, a dancer with a club.  (The hitting-people sort of club, not the nightlife sort of club.)

----------


## Palanan

DM, does it matter whether my character is from the Quadiran or Osiriani desert?  I'm leaning towards the latter, but can change that if it would be helpful.

Also, are there any particular languages we would be well-advised to include?

----------


## paradox26

You don't have to be from any desert at all, as long as you have a reason to travel to one.

No particular languages required. Common will be usually spoken.

----------


## Palanan

Heres a start on Mahassetguardian of a hidden desert shrine, scholar of lost magics and forgotten tongues, a weatherbeaten recluse made of boot leather and grump.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Serasphinx

Gargoyle of the Desert. 

*Spoiler: Background*
Show

As Gargoyles appearances will radically shift to thier environment, Serasphinx, when sitting absolutly still, looks like a medium sized version of a stone sphinx. So in tune with the desert, Serasphinx developed the powers of a geokineticist, the destructive power of the earth in her paws. With the heat of the sun emblazened upon her hide, she developed the ability to use fire as well. The desert is her home. If there is trouble in the desert, she will seek it out and slay it. 


Small question 

The archetype i chose [elemental annihilator] trades away all the utility wild talents normally gained.

There is a feat [kinetic invocation]that allows you to use a small handful of spells like they were utility wild talents. Is there a problem with me taking the feat as it lets you gain those spell like abilities powered by burn?

----------


## tonberryking

https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2733343

Here is my in progress character: Randa the Runt, aka The Inferno Witch.

Shes actually a bloodrager with a phoenix bloodline but the name stuck. She also makes use of both the destruction and life spheres .

----------


## Palanan

Many Samsarans struggle as they grow into adulthoodwith teasing scraps of memory that are theirs and not theirs, with echoes of lives they barely recall, with the isolation and uncertainty of who and what they are.

The boy Seliq struggled more than most: abruptly taken from his family to a distant country, set to watching goats in dry thornland, poorly fed and never free.  No one thought this unusual.  But Seliq woke every night, in his small hut in the arid lands, from piercing dreams in which he fought boldly in some soaking green world, beneath trees as tall and wide as cathedrals.  He had never seen a cathedral, had never heard the word; but he knew what it was, and many other things beside.  

The family whose goats he watched could not answer his questions.  First they beat him, to drive his demons out; then they took him to a medicine-witch, who declared he was cursed, and ordered that he be given bitter tea and beaten again whenever the demons returned.  

Thereafter Seliq kept his dreams and his questions to himself; and eventually he and another boy escaped, and made their long way back to the country they had been taken from.  Seliqs family was no longer there; and so he wandered, herding and following caravans, drifting through villages and between oases.  Everywhere he saw wrongs that cried out to be righted, and every time he felt a surge of passion within him, to leap forward anddo _something_; but he was only a young goat-herder with a stick.

Year upon year slipped by, and soon he was no longer so young; but still only a goat-herder with a stick, no matter how it pierced him to see every manner of crime and abuse.  Then strange symbols began to unfold in his mindfragments of writing he had never learned, echoes of incantations meant to fight injustice, all swimming in his dreams within shoals of unknown memories.  

But in his years of wandering he had slowly learned to separate the conflicting whispers, and even to fit names and histories to those teasing flashes of recollection.  Strongest among them was Gjbarru, a driven holy warrior who had fought unearthly horrors in faraway realms, from snowy mountain heights to sweltering jungles shrouded in mist and rain.

Now it was Gjbarru, or his lingering echo, who finally turned Seliqs aimless feet towards a dusty maze of canyons carved in baking red rock, and to a shrine hidden deep within a narrow cleft, a sacred spring at the lowermost level of an ancient step-well.  There Seliq found a handful of ascetics and their servants, last caretakers of the shrine and its small library of holy texts, though none could now read what was written upon them.

And there Seliq stayed, at the urging of Gjbarrus echo and in hopes that the ascetics could teach him something of himself and his purpose.  First as servant, then as initiate, he listened and studied and learned; but as the siroccos blew and the stars turned in their celestial seasons, the ascetics became fewer and the servants disappeared, until finally only Seliq and the last ascetic remained.

Then the ascetic anointed Seliq the last of the shrines guardians, and conferred upon him the name Mahasset, meaning enduring fortress, and laid upon him the charge of keeping the shrine and the many pages of unknown wisdom; and in his last hours he taught Mahasset the rudiments of the lost language and the script in which it slept.

And once Mahasset was alone, he came to believe that his task was to relearn the ancient wisdom of those hundreds of pages, and to share their reborn insights to heal a wounded world.  Even as he tended the shrine and ventured the maze of canyons beyond, he spent years deciphering the faded glyphs and characters, to finally discover that they were travel passes and tax receipts, issued to long-dead mule traders following a long-forgotten trail.

Mahasset might have abandoned the shrine at that, might have resumed his empty wanderings as Seliq, only older and far more bitter; but Gjbarru pressed him to continue the work, and as Mahasset read further he found, not only fragments of tantalizing philosophy, but a stash of letters which had been abandoned by one of those mule tradersand through those letters the passions of a vanished people came alive.

A warlord demanding that rebels be handed over to his justice; a merchant asking after a brother and his family; a monk boasting of his bawdy adventures on the road; a woman reproaching the husband who had left her, declaring it would be better to be a pigs wife than hisall these and many more spoke to him; and as Mahasset explored further beyond the canyons, he found the warlords fortress, the rebels last refuge, carved tombs with faded paintings and the foundation stones of entire cities, lost to the sands and eroded to ruin.  

And as he wandered through deeper deserts, the sun toughened him, the sands lifted him, he marked the slightest scents and sounds; and he realized that during his long years of wanderings he had learned much of the desert and its ways.  He found other caches of lost documents, deciphered lists of mythical kings, uncovered tablets of strange dragon-writing; and thus he might have remained, roaming the deserts of the past, the shrine become less a sacred refuge and more an arcane man-cave.

But the spirits had other ideas.

A small measure of the deserts deep power now flowed through him, and in small ways he tried to right the wrongs he saw in the sparsely scattered settlements fringing the deserts wide heart.  But the sacred spring whose shrine he kept had a power of its own, spirits it had gathered to itself across the centuries.  They had watched him from its waters since he was an initiate; they sensed his rising power; and now one spirit left the waters and fused its essence with his.  

This spirit, bolder than most, was the last shimmering trace of a priest of an early sun-god, proud and sure in life; and now, as Mahasset delved more deeply into arcane texts and the abstruse dragon-script, the spirit touched him with quite a different power, seeing in him a vessel strong enough to receive the sacred energies it had once commanded.  Gjbarrus echo welcomed this new power, but contested its source; and so, long after Mahasset had thought he had soothed and settled his prior memories, his mind and soul were at war again.

In the years since, Mahasset has roamed ever farther, not only exploring but tending the desert, its life and its folkthough more than one small village has gone suddenly silent at the approach of a sun-weathered figure with an easy, inhuman stride across the sands.  Gjbarru the holy warrior and Akjeb the sun-gods priest are ever at odds within Mahassets mindyet when a righteous cause is at hand, they both lend him their power and advice, bickering all the while.

----------


## Yas392

*@paradox26* Can my character take faction feats such as Master Performer and Grand Master Performer?

----------


## paradox26

Sure. Just write them into your background, and don't take feats from more than one faction.

----------


## Yas392

Does the one faction limit applies to traits as well?

----------


## paradox26

Yes. Besides, the rules say you can only take one trait from any category, which I take to include faction traits.

----------


## Yas392

For some reason, I thought pathfinder society traits are faction traits which they are not. Are they fine as long as I include my character's involvement in the organisation in the backstory to satisfy the requirement?

Also, what are your thoughts on necromancy? Not going for animate undead line but Necromantic Servant. It will affect my selection for one of my concepts.

----------


## Palanan

Time for an applicant table:


*Player*
*Character*
*Concept*
*Backstory*
*Progress*

RagnaroknRoll
-
harbinger (crimson countess)
-
-

Athaleon
nameless warlord
half-elf steelfist commando warlord
-
✓

Yas392
-
vine leshy soulknife
-
-

Armonia13
Sora Blaine
half-elf soaring blade martial armorist
-
✓

Kvard51
-
unchained monk
-
-

Triskavanski
Malik Kishanobikumar
kitsune inspired dancing blade swashbuckler
-
✓

CasualViking
Esmaeel Naffar
human stance master armiger
-
✓

Chambers
Lloren Pentaward
aasimar martial elementalist
-
✓

samduke
Elissa Payne
halfling swashbuckler+
-
✓

DaShain
Elyas Soran
tiefling mystic/animus adept
-
✓

Benoojian
Art Revin
human surging muse wilder
-
✓

Darius Vibrtrar
Serasphinx
gargoyle annihilator kineticist
-
✓

Techwarrior
-
bard
-
-

Llyarden
Calcer
sunsoul feral hunter arcane minstrel
-
✓

Palanan
Mahasset
samsaran arcane hierophant
✓
✓

tonberryking
Randa the Runt
half-orc bloodrager
-
✓

----------


## samduke

Applicant Table:


*Player*
*Character*
*Concept*
*Backstory*
*Progress*

RagnaroknRoll
-
harbinger (crimson countess)
-
-

Athaleon
nameless warlord
half-elf steelfist commando warlord
-
✓

Yas392
-
vine leshy soulknife
-
-

Armonia13
Sora Blaine
half-elf soaring blade martial armorist
-
✓

Kvard51
-
unchained monk
-
-

Triskavanski
Malik Kishanobikumar
kitsune inspired dancing blade swashbuckler
-
✓

CasualViking
Esmaeel Naffar
human stance master armiger
-
✓

Chambers
Lloren Pentaward
aasimar martial elementalist
-
✓

samduke
Elissa Payne
halfling swashbuckler+
✓
✓

DaShain
Elyas Soran
tiefling mystic/animus adept
-
✓

Benoojian
Art Revin
human surging muse wilder
-
✓

Darius Vibrtrar
Serasphinx
gargoyle annihilator kineticist
-
✓

Techwarrior
-
bard
-
-

Llyarden
Calcer
sunsoul feral hunter arcane minstrel
-
✓

Palanan
Mahasset
samsaran arcane hierophant
✓
✓

tonberryking
Randa the Runt
half-orc bloodrager
-
✓




updated

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Applicant Table:


*Player*
*Character*
*Concept*
*Backstory*
*Progress*

RagnaroknRoll
-
harbinger (crimson countess)
-
-

Athaleon
nameless warlord
half-elf steelfist commando warlord
-
✓

Yas392
-
vine leshy soulknife
-
-

Armonia13
Sora Blaine
half-elf soaring blade martial armorist
-
✓

Kvard51
-
unchained monk
-
-

Triskavanski
Malik Kishanobikumar
kitsune inspired dancing blade swashbuckler
-
✓

CasualViking
Esmaeel Naffar
human stance master armiger
-
✓

Chambers
Lloren Pentaward
aasimar martial elementalist
-
✓

samduke
Elissa Payne
halfling swashbuckler+
✓
✓

DaShain
Elyas Soran
tiefling mystic/animus adept
-
✓

Benoojian
Art Revin
human surging muse wilder
-
✓

Darius Vibrtrar
Serasphinx
gargoyle annihilator kineticist
✓
✓

Techwarrior
-
bard
-
-

Llyarden
Calcer
sunsoul feral hunter arcane minstrel
-
✓

Palanan
Mahasset
samsaran arcane hierophant
✓
✓

tonberryking
Randa the Runt
half-orc bloodrager
-
✓




updated

----------


## Thunder999

Added mine 

Applicant Table:

*Player*
*Character*
*Concept*
*Backstory*
*Progress*

RagnaroknRoll
-
harbinger (crimson countess)
-
-

Athaleon
nameless warlord
half-elf steelfist commando warlord
-
✓

Yas392
-
vine leshy soulknife
-
-

Armonia13
Sora Blaine
half-elf soaring blade martial armorist
-
✓

Kvard51
-
unchained monk
-
-

Triskavanski
Malik Kishanobikumar
kitsune inspired dancing blade swashbuckler
-
✓

CasualViking
Esmaeel Naffar
human stance master armiger
-
✓

Chambers
Lloren Pentaward
aasimar martial elementalist
-
✓

samduke
Elissa Payne
halfling swashbuckler+
✓
✓

DaShain
Elyas Soran
tiefling mystic/animus adept
-
✓

Benoojian
Art Revin
human surging muse wilder
-
✓

Darius Vibrtrar
Serasphinx
gargoyle annihilator kineticist
✓
✓

Techwarrior
-
bard
-
-

Llyarden
Calcer
sunsoul feral hunter arcane minstrel
-
✓

Palanan
Mahasset
samsaran arcane hierophant
✓
✓

tonberryking
Randa the Runt
half-orc bloodrager
-
✓

Thunder999
Zelnem
Aasimar Gunsmoke Mystic
✓-
✓

----------


## paradox26

> For some reason, I thought pathfinder society traits are faction traits which they are not. Are they fine as long as I include my character's involvement in the organisation in the backstory to satisfy the requirement?
> 
> Also, what are your thoughts on necromancy? Not going for animate undead line but Necromantic Servant. It will affect my selection for one of my concepts.


Yes, those will be fine.
Necromancy is okay, but I don't want players trailing an army behind them, undead or not.

----------


## Yas392

> Yes, those will be fine.
> Necromancy is okay, but I don't want players trailing an army behind them, undead or not.


OK. For necromantic servant, does my character need a corpse or does the power create one?

----------


## paradox26

You need to find a corpse. Keep in mind that the other PCs may have an issue with you digging up bodies.

----------


## Yas392

> You need to find a corpse. Keep in mind that the other PCs may have an issue with you digging up bodies.


Necromancy implement is out then. Now, I need to pick between concepts.

----------


## Chambers

Updated and removed my character from the table. I may make another but I want to use this idea for the epic game.

*Spoiler*
Show


*Player*
*Character*
*Concept*
*Backstory*
*Progress*

RagnaroknRoll
-
harbinger (crimson countess)
-
-

Athaleon
nameless warlord
half-elf steelfist commando warlord
-
✓

Yas392
-
vine leshy soulknife
-
-

Armonia13
Sora Blaine
half-elf soaring blade martial armorist
-
✓

Kvard51
-
unchained monk
-
-

Triskavanski
Malik Kishanobikumar
kitsune inspired dancing blade swashbuckler
-
✓

CasualViking
Esmaeel Naffar
human stance master armiger
-
✓

samduke
Elissa Payne
halfling swashbuckler+
✓
✓

DaShain
Elyas Soran
tiefling mystic/animus adept
-
✓

Benoojian
Art Revin
human surging muse wilder
-
✓

Darius Vibrtrar
Serasphinx
gargoyle annihilator kineticist
✓
✓

Techwarrior
-
bard
-
-

Llyarden
Calcer
sunsoul feral hunter arcane minstrel
-
✓

Palanan
Mahasset
samsaran arcane hierophant
✓
✓

tonberryking
Randa the Runt
half-orc bloodrager
-
✓

Thunder999
Zelnem
Aasimar Gunsmoke Mystic
✓-
✓

----------


## tonberryking

How much longer do we have to finish? I am visiting family RN and wont be able to easily finish Randas story until Tuesday afternoon but I can totally finish it then.

----------


## paradox26

We will have until, let's say, the third of January, to give people time to work on their sheets when they are not with family or friends.

----------


## Benoojian

Art has three powers that add a significant amount of complication

1. Schism, this one is basically Quicken Power with extra steps so effective but not too big a deal.
2. Psychic Reformation, which lets him change powers or feats with downtime (or a massive penalty in a pinch)
3. Call Astral Armor, This is the big one, the Aegis customizations (particularly access to Path of War and Veilweaving) make this a very flexible power, and Shared Power means Art can give any party member access to them.

If any of these would cause problems I am willing to change them to other powers.

----------


## paradox26

They should all be okay, but make sure not to abuse them.

----------


## Yas392

Adding my sheet. Fluff completed. Mechanics WiP.

*Player*
*Character*
*Concept*
*Backstory*
*Progress*

RagnaroknRoll
-
harbinger (crimson countess)
-
-

Athaleon
nameless warlord
half-elf steelfist commando warlord
-
✓

Yas392
-
vine leshy soulknife
-
-

Armonia13
Sora Blaine
half-elf soaring blade martial armorist
-
✓

Kvard51
-
unchained monk
-
-

Triskavanski
Malik Kishanobikumar
kitsune inspired dancing blade swashbuckler
-
✓

CasualViking
Esmaeel Naffar
human stance master armiger
-
✓

Chambers
Lloren Pentaward
aasimar martial elementalist
-
✓

samduke
Elissa Payne
halfling swashbuckler+
✓
✓

DaShain
Elyas Soran
tiefling mystic/animus adept
-
✓

Benoojian
Art Revin
human surging muse wilder
-
✓

Darius Vibrtrar
Serasphinx
gargoyle annihilator kineticist
✓
✓

Techwarrior
-
bard
-
-

Llyarden
Calcer
sunsoul feral hunter arcane minstrel
-
✓

Palanan
Mahasset
samsaran arcane hierophant
✓
✓

tonberryking
Randa the Runt
half-orc bloodrager
-
✓

Thunder999
Zelnem
Aasimar Gunsmoke Mystic
✓
✓

Yas392
Marshall Windrider
Half-Elf Silksworn Occultist
✓
✓

----------


## Benoojian

> They should all be okay, but make sure not to abuse them.


Psychic Reformation is a last resort if nobody has a solution to a problem, because I really like his Psychic Bard build and it's a lot of resources to put it back after solving the problem. And in general he'd rather grant an ability to help someone else solve a problem than do it all himself. Finely tuned support character is what I was aiming for.

Also carrying around a magic tea kettle because he can make them tea if they're willing to talk it out or hit them with it if they're being stubborn.

Edit: and most of his boosts are Insight rather than Morale or Competence, so he does generally stack with a bard or cleric for force multiplying.

----------


## CasualViking

Esmaeel can be marked as complete. 

Mechanically and personality-wise, he is very much the straight man. As a challenge to myself, he is a) far more (small-c) conservative than me, and b) not in any way a caster. He is very action-driven and is (or can easily tweaked to be) door-guy as well, if we get into that sort of shenanigans. He is also very much *not* self-sufficient; he has ranged attacks and a flying outdoor mount, but that's it.

----------


## Palanan

Tidied and updated table:


*Player*
*Character*
*Concept*
*Backstory*
*Progress*

RagnaroknRoll
-
harbinger (crimson countess)
-
-

Athaleon
nameless warlord
half-elf steelfist commando warlord
-
✓

Armonia13
Sora Blaine
half-elf soaring blade martial armorist
-
✓

Kvard51
-
unchained monk
-
-

Triskavanski
Malik Kishanobikumar
kitsune inspired dancing blade swashbuckler
-
✓

CasualViking
Esmaeel Naffar
human stance master armiger
✓
✓

Chambers
Lloren Pentaward
aasimar martial elementalist
-
✓

samduke
Elissa Payne
halfling swashbuckler+
✓
✓

DaShain
Elyas Soran
tiefling mystic/animus adept
-
✓

Benoojian
Art Revin
human surging muse wilder
-
✓

Darius Vibrtrar
Serasphinx
gargoyle annihilator kineticist
✓
✓

Techwarrior
-
bard
-
-

Llyarden
Calcer
sunsoul feral hunter arcane minstrel
-
✓

Palanan
Mahasset
samsaran arcane hierophant
✓
✓

tonberryking
Randa the Runt
half-orc bloodrager
-
✓

Thunder999
Zelnem
aasimar gunsmoke mystic
✓
✓

Yas392
Marshall Windrider
half-elf silksworn occultist
✓
✓

----------


## Yas392

Marshall is complete. He is a support with limited offense.

----------


## Benoojian

Call Astral Armor (combined with Shared Power) does allow any character access to Path of War Manuevers, with a few caveats: It takes 10 minutes to ready manuevers, though this readying does persist between castings. Assuming a surged full ML casting completely devoted to manuevers, each member of the party can have up to 7 readied manuevers of up to 6th level, though they will likely not be able to access all 7 in any specific combat since points will likely go to standard customizations like extra dex or ac.

      Changing manuevers readied requires 10 minutes, which is most of a casting, and changing which two extra disciplines are chosen requires a fresh cast that erases all your readied manuevers instantly.

     Stances do not require readying, so you may be surprised by an unusual stance, but gaining a stance outside of the characters last chosen disciplines means they get absolutely no manuevers from that cast.

**So you will generally have at least 10 minutes notice before any really good tricks are added. Or at least they lose access to a bunch of tricks to gain one trick**

Veilweaving does not have this delay for the astral suit, but it does have the limit that once a particular loadout is chosen it cannot be changed for 24 hours (though essence can be rearranged between them).

Sorry I'm really excited about this build, it's like a Psionic group hug.

----------


## Phantom Genius

> Esmaeel has ranged attacks and a flying outdoor mount, but that's it.


Flying outdoor mount? I want to be friends with this guy!

----------


## CasualViking

> Call Astral Armor (combined with Shared Power) does allow any character access to Path of War Manuevers, with a few caveats: It takes 10 minutes to ready manuevers, _though this readying does persist between castings._


That claim gave me suspicious side-eye. So I read into it (BTW, I assume it's _Form_ Astral Suit). And I have to agree. _Initiator's Soul_ states that the maneuvers remain readied until they are deliberately changed. It very clearly *doesn't* state, contrary to what I remembered or assumed, that the maneuvers become unready when the customization becomes unavailable. Considering that the Aegis class is able to (and expected to) change available customizations, it must be assumed that this is deliberate.

----------


## Benoojian

> That claim gave me suspicious side-eye. So I read into it (BTW, I assume it's _Form_ Astral Suit). And I have to agree. _Initiator's Soul_ states that the maneuvers remain readied until they are deliberately changed. It very clearly *doesn't* state, contrary to what I remembered or assumed, that the maneuvers become unready when the customization becomes unavailable. Considering that the Aegis class is able to (and expected to) change available customizations, it must be assumed that this is deliberate.


My bad, the power is Form Astral Armor not call. And to clarify my claim, it is that the manuevers remain readied even when you do not have the suit on, but in a nebulous way. The maneuvers do not remain KNOWN without the customizations so they are not usable without the Astral Suit but the moment any of your readied maneuvers are added as known maneuvers they become available to use.

There are also plenty of good standard customizations, if a player doesn't want to learn a new subsystem just for a single buff. Things like increasing physical stats and move speed.

----------


## CasualViking

> My bad, the power is Form Astral Armor not call. And to clarify my claim, it is that the manuevers remain readied even when you do not have the suit on, but in a nebulous way. The maneuvers do not remain KNOWN without the customizations so they are not usable without the Astral Suit but the moment any of your readied maneuvers are added as known maneuvers they become available to use.
> 
> There are also plenty of good standard customizations, if a player doesn't want to learn a new subsystem just for a single buff. Things like increasing physical stats and move speed.


Indeed. I am agreeing with you that it does work.

----------


## Benoojian

> Indeed. I am agreeing with you that it does work.


Yes thank you for the rules support, but the way you restated it could have led to someone who hadn't read as closely surmising that the manuevers remain both readied and USABLE without the Astral Suit. I was simply adding the extra bit of context that a manuever needs to be both known and readied to be granted in an encounter. So no manuevers or stances without the suit.

For Esmaeel, I would recommend Dreaming Nomad Strike as his capstone readied, you get to teleport around the battlefield and make attacks at your highest attack bonus until you miss one (max 5). It requires knowing at least two other Sleeping Goddess manuevers so you will have at least 8 power points to augment nomad strike for extra damage on each hit (max 5 per use). It dovetails nicely with his reach weapon I think.

----------


## Xanyo

*Spoiler: Applicant Table*
Show

*Player*
*Character*
*Concept*
*Backstory*
*Progress*

RagnaroknRoll
-
harbinger (crimson countess)
-
-

Athaleon
nameless warlord
half-elf steelfist commando warlord
-
✓

Armonia13
Sora Blaine
half-elf soaring blade martial armorist
-
✓

Kvard51
-
unchained monk
-
-

Triskavanski
Malik Kishanobikumar
kitsune inspired dancing blade swashbuckler
-
✓

CasualViking
Esmaeel Naffar
human stance master armiger
✓
✓

Chambers
Lloren Pentaward
aasimar martial elementalist
-
✓

samduke
Elissa Payne
halfling swashbuckler+
✓
✓

DaShain
Elyas Soran
tiefling mystic/animus adept
-
✓

Benoojian
Art Revin
human surging muse wilder
-
✓

Darius Vibrtrar
Serasphinx
gargoyle annihilator kineticist
✓
✓

Techwarrior
-
bard
-
-

Llyarden
Calcer
sunsoul feral hunter arcane minstrel
-
✓

Palanan
Mahasset
samsaran arcane hierophant
✓
✓

tonberryking
Randa the Runt
half-orc bloodrager
-
✓

Thunder999
Zelnem
aasimar gunsmoke mystic
✓
✓

Yas392
Marshall Windrider
half-elf silksworn occultist
✓
✓

Xanyo
Iywa
ifrit possessed pyromancer
✓
✓





I made a former villain who has had a good-aligned spirit (of a poet) bound to her soul in order to get her under control. Party role is blaster, can also heal pretty effectively and has some fear abilities. I've got ideas for how to roleplay her, but articulating it would take a good amount of effort. Picture someone who spends 90% of the time kind of out of it, dazed and confused kinda struggling to keep up. Of the remaining time some of it is the poet getting through and the rest is when she fights and unleashes all her villainous rage and instincts. I happen to have at least one drawing of this character somewhere, but I might make a new one with my updated skills.

I do need to request a custom martial tradition, Reckless, which is just Professional Wrestler but swap Wrestling for Berserker.

----------


## tonberryking

I'm coming down to the wire with my app, but I had to have surgery on my hand which is making it hard to type huge chunks of bacstory, but I still think I can finish.

----------


## Benoojian

> I'm coming down to the wire with my app, but I had to have surgery on my hand which is making it hard to type huge chunks of bacstory, but I still think I can finish.


The GM did request brief backstory, so maybe cuts some of the chunks you can't get to yet?

They also haven't posted for a few days, so the deadline in a few hours might not be completely firm, there are some outstanding questions.

----------


## Palanan

Deadline snuck up on me.  I have the backstory, still need to finish the build & shopping.

----------


## paradox26

> I do need to request a custom martial tradition, Reckless, which is just Professional Wrestler but swap Wrestling for Berserker.


That is fine.



> I'm coming down to the wire with my app, but I had to have surgery on my hand which is making it hard to type huge chunks of bacstory, but I still think I can finish.


Sorry I haven't been online. Have just been busy with the New Year and Christmas stuff. It appears there are a few other people who have yet to finish due to various reasons, so I will offer a couple more days to get them done. There is no rush, and the holidays can have a dramatic effect on free time.

----------


## tonberryking

Thanks!

Also, here's a lovely sketch someone did of Randa for me as thanks: *Spoiler: Art commission!*
Show




I'll have this wrapped by the afternoon hopefully.

----------


## Palanan

Thanks for the extension.  Should be able to finish in another couple of days.

----------


## tonberryking

https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2733343 

And I'm done apart from about 6k in spending money which I'll put towards potions or something.

----------


## Ragnarok'n'Roll

Thanks for the extension.  I should be finished later today. I ended up switching gears to a Hidden Blade (rogue) since there was a solid 7-8 melee damage characters submitted and my crimson countess didn't really fit any more.

----------


## Triskavanski

I think Malik Kishanobikumar is basically done here now.

----------


## Palanan

DM, is there a limit to the number of wizard spells I can add to my spellbook from purchased scrolls?  This would be in addition to the ones I gain automatically from wizard levels.

----------


## paradox26

> DM, is there a limit to the number of wizard spells I can add to my spellbook from purchased scrolls?  This would be in addition to the ones I gain automatically from wizard levels.


No limits.

----------


## Palanan

Thanks.  Im both delighted at all the options this opens up, and terrified that I might need every last one.

----------


## Palanan

Also, I would like to request one druid spell from a 3.0 source.  This is Feathers, from Masters of the Wild, and its only effect is to transform one willing creature per level into an ordinary bird, for one hour per caster level.

Im thinking this could be good for helping the party travel more quickly overland, especially if not everyone has access to flight.

----------


## paradox26

Sure, that sounds like a reasonable spell.

----------


## Benoojian

> Thanks.  Im both delighted at all the options this opens up, and terrified that I might need every last one.


If you have any positive links with Wizard NPCs in your background (Like a school where you learned magic or membership in the Pathfinders) you can use the rules for copying from a spellbook instead of buying scrolls "In most cases, wizards charge a fee for the privilege of copying spells from their spellbooks. This fee is usually equal to half the cost to write the spell into a spellbook (see Writing a New Spell into a Spellbook). Rare and unique spells might cost significantly more." So much cheaper.

Edit: Assuming the GM allows this?

----------


## paradox26

Sorry, copying spells from other wizards is a personal bugbear of mine. It is their most valued possession, so I can't see why a wizard would allow someone else access to their spellbook. You will have to buy scrolls and then pay the copying fee.

----------


## Benoojian

> Sorry, copying spells from other wizards is a personal bugbear of mine. It is their most valued possession, so I can't see why a wizard would allow someone else access to their spellbook. You will have to buy scrolls and then pay the copying fee.


Because that extra 50% goes straight into their pocket instead of into a shopkeeper's pocket, because you are part of a school that has the most common spells in the library, because the wizard wants a particular spell from you in return, because the Wizard is your mentor, because you saved the wizard from bandits

Mostly the money tho

The real question is why there are always scrolls available instead since the only people that can make scrolls can only sell them for half. Who is making all these scrolls and losing money on them?

Creating a duplicate spellbook with only the low level spells you are willing to share in it is exactly the cost to rent that spellbook and is reusable. If a wizard wants to make money off of teaching, they won't make scrolls, they'll find at least 2 students and make a disposable spellbook for cheap.

----------


## paradox26

When I think about spellbooks, the thing that comes to mind is the way Raistlin cared for his in the Dragonlance books. They were very precious, and there is no way he would have shared them. They aren't simply a commodity. And I have never really read another novel with spellbooks being an important plot device. So that is where I get my opinions on them.

----------


## Benoojian

> When I think about spellbooks, the thing that comes to mind is the way Raistlin cared for his in the Dragonlance books. They were very precious, and there is no way he would have shared them. They aren't simply a commodity. And I have never really read another novel with spellbooks being an important plot device. So that is where I get my opinions on them.


You mean Raistlin, who went to a mage academy for years, and who took the potentially deadly Test of High Sorcery in order to gain admittance to another better magical college and continue learning magic? Raistlin who gave a portion of his own life to Fistandantilus' ghost during the Test in exchange for access to his spellbooks (among other favors)? Dragonlance, where every Tower explicitly has a magical library for its members to use freely? You chose basically the worst world besides maybe Eberron for your example. Raistlin also shares his spell knowledge with his apprentice Dalamar even knowing Dalamar is planning to betray him, the apprentice-master bond is so strong in that culture. Raistlin learns magic directly from other mages, from a master's spellbook, and from a magical library, but NEVER from a scroll.

There are at least a dozen different mage's guilds in Golarian, with various philosophies, but usually sharing magic is foremost among them. Would it make more sense to you if they took a trait or feat that represented membership in a specific group?

Edit: coming at it from the other direction, what are you actually hoping to gain from this Houserule that makes wizards pay 2 to 4 times as much to learn spells exclusively from scrolls?

----------


## paradox26

As a player, that is always how I buy extra spells. And the purpose is partly to ensure that no wizard possesses every spell in the game.

As for Raistlin, he adventured to find his first Fistandantilus spellbook. He did undertake an apprenticeship and learned some spells from that. But he had to fight for every spell he learned. The fact that he had to virtually sell his soul to get the key to Fist's spellbooks tells you how important they were.

Either way, that is the rule. Use it or don't buy extra spells.

----------


## Palanan

> Originally Posted by *paradox26*
> _Sure, that sounds like a reasonable spell._


Excellent, thanks.  




> Originally Posted by *paradox26*
> _You will have to buy scrolls and then pay the copying fee._


Im fine with this approach, its what I was assuming Id need to do.

----------


## Benoojian

Are you enjoying getting to geek out about Dragonlance and about worldbuilding

...or is this an argument and I should quit while I'm behind? I genuinely cannot tell tone here.

----------


## Palanan

Probably a discussion best continued in another thread, if at all.  

The DM has expressed his preference, and Im fine with that approach, so no point continuing here.

----------


## CasualViking

> Flying outdoor mount? I want to be friends with this guy!


Well, it's just a Qadiran Genie-Touched Horse. Eats oats and carrots, flies through the air.

----------


## Benoojian

> Well, it's just a Qadiran Genie-Touched Horse. Eats oats and carrots, flies through the air.


Can I pet it and brush its mane tho?

----------


## paradox26

> Are you enjoying getting to geek out about Dragonlance and about worldbuilding
> 
> ...or is this an argument and I should quit while I'm behind? I genuinely cannot tell tone here.


Sorry I was so abrupt. It started as a query, became a discussion, but it looked to me like it was turning into an argument, so I cut it short.

----------


## Benoojian

> Sorry I was so abrupt. It started as a query, became a discussion, but it looked to me like it was turning into an argument, so I cut it short.


No worries, I just got overexcited and protective over the other characters. Got a little too into character maybe.

----------


## Phantom Genius

I'm putting the finishing touches on the mythweavers page of Belzir Sandstorm, Cleric of the Sands/Walker of the Wastes. ("Another metamagic rod? Don't mind if I do. And here's a golden scarab for your troubles.")

*Spoiler: A Little Backstory*
Show

The desert will take them. It is inevitable. 
But not this day. For I will lead them.
I am not a leader in the common term.
But I WILL lead them across the desert.
I will protect them from the heat.
I will heal their wounds again and again.
Perhaps we will be friends before it all ends.
But it won't matter at that final moment.

They are a powerful lot.
Probably each one could stand 
against a dragon or a fiend.
But they will die without water.
They will die from poison.
They will die of their wounds.
But I will not let them. 
We will be heroes of legend.
Until there are no legends.

They won't understand what I am.
They won't understand what I want.
Perhaps they are good-hearted.
Hopefully they are open-minded.
I will save them today and tomorrow. 
I will save them for a month or a year.
But no one can save them forever.
The sands take us all.

----------


## tonberryking

It appears that at some point my sheet ate the spheres info I had on it, so I'm gonna fix that today.

My apologies.

----------


## Benoojian

Would you consider allowing the Linked Talents variant? It would give my character a small number of extra 0-level powers based on the 1st level powers he knows. Very little actual power but it's always fun to have a little at-will magic for problem solving with.

----------


## paradox26

> It appears that at some point my sheet ate the spheres info I had on it, so I'm gonna fix that today.
> 
> My apologies.


Not a problem. I have yet to start looking through sheets.



> Would you consider allowing the Linked Talents variant? It would give my character a small number of extra 0-level powers based on the 1st level powers he knows. Very little actual power but it's always fun to have a little at-will magic for problem solving with.


Yes, that looks fine to take.

----------


## Phantom Genius

There's a metamagic feat called "Consecrate Spell," but it seems to be one of the few (only) without a Metamagic Rod. 
Paradox26, may I purchase this hypothetical rod according to the usual chart? That would be 9K for a minor. 

Bezir, Cleric of the Sands

----------


## paradox26

Sure. That sounds reasonable.

----------


## Athaleon

Back from holidays. Finished up my character (short backstory but I can expand it if desired) and updated on the table. 


*Player*
*Character*
*Concept*
*Backstory*
*Progress*

RagnaroknRoll
-
harbinger (crimson countess)
-
-

Athaleon
Malathorn
half-elf steelfist commando warlord
✓
✓

Armonia13
Sora Blaine
half-elf soaring blade martial armorist
-
✓

Kvard51
-
unchained monk
-
-

Triskavanski
Malik Kishanobikumar
kitsune inspired dancing blade swashbuckler
-
✓

CasualViking
Esmaeel Naffar
human stance master armiger
✓
✓

Chambers
Lloren Pentaward
aasimar martial elementalist
-
✓

samduke
Elissa Payne
halfling swashbuckler+
✓
✓

DaShain
Elyas Soran
tiefling mystic/animus adept
-
✓

Benoojian
Art Revin
human surging muse wilder
-
✓

Darius Vibrtrar
Serasphinx
gargoyle annihilator kineticist
✓
✓

Techwarrior
-
bard
-
-

Llyarden
Calcer
sunsoul feral hunter arcane minstrel
-
✓

Palanan
Mahasset
samsaran arcane hierophant
✓
✓

tonberryking
Randa the Runt
half-orc bloodrager
-
✓

Thunder999
Zelnem
aasimar gunsmoke mystic
✓
✓

Yas392
Marshall Windrider
half-elf silksworn occultist
✓
✓

----------


## Palanan

Mahasset is mostly doneI just need to cost out my extra spells (scrolls & scribing), spend any remaining gold, and work up my companion familiar.

----------


## Phantom Genius

> Sure. That sounds reasonable.


Thank you. Essentially done in that case.

----------


## paradox26

> Thank you. Essentially done in that case.


Remember to add yourself to the table. If you were on it before, you have been dropped from the latest version.

----------


## Phantom Genius

> Remember to add yourself to the table. If you were on it before, you have been dropped from the latest version.


Will do! Thank you, DM!

----------


## Xanyo

*Player*
*Character*
*Concept*
*Backstory*
*Progress*

RagnaroknRoll
-
harbinger (crimson countess)
-
-

Athaleon
Malathorn
half-elf steelfist commando warlord
✓
✓

Armonia13
Sora Blaine
half-elf soaring blade martial armorist
-
✓

Kvard51
-
unchained monk
-
-

Triskavanski
Malik Kishanobikumar
kitsune inspired dancing blade swashbuckler
-
✓

CasualViking
Esmaeel Naffar
human stance master armiger
✓
✓

Chambers
Lloren Pentaward
aasimar martial elementalist
-
✓

samduke
Elissa Payne
halfling swashbuckler+
✓
✓

DaShain
Elyas Soran
tiefling mystic/animus adept
-
✓

Benoojian
Art Revin
human surging muse wilder
-
✓

Darius Vibrtrar
Serasphinx
gargoyle annihilator kineticist
✓
✓

Techwarrior
-
bard
-
-

Llyarden
Calcer
sunsoul feral hunter arcane minstrel
-
✓

Palanan
Mahasset
samsaran arcane hierophant
✓
✓

tonberryking
Randa the Runt
half-orc bloodrager
-
✓

Thunder999
Zelnem
aasimar gunsmoke mystic
✓
✓

Yas392
Marshall Windrider
half-elf silksworn occultist
✓
✓

Xanyo
Iywa
ifrit possessed pyromancer
✓
✓



I also got booted off the table, I think because I put it in a spoiler in order to avoid cluttering the thread.

----------


## Phantom Genius

*Player*
*Character*
*Concept*
*Backstory*
*Progress*

RagnaroknRoll
-
harbinger (crimson countess)
-
-

Athaleon
Malathorn
half-elf steelfist commando warlord
✓
✓

Armonia13
Sora Blaine
half-elf soaring blade martial armorist
-
✓

Kvard51
-
unchained monk
-
-

Triskavanski
Malik Kishanobikumar
kitsune inspired dancing blade swashbuckler
-
✓

CasualViking
Esmaeel Naffar
human stance master armiger
✓
✓

Chambers
Lloren Pentaward
aasimar martial elementalist
-
✓

samduke
Elissa Payne
halfling swashbuckler+
✓
✓

DaShain
Elyas Soran
tiefling mystic/animus adept
-
✓

Benoojian
Art Revin
human surging muse wilder
-
✓

Darius Vibrtrar
Serasphinx
gargoyle annihilator kineticist
✓
✓

Techwarrior
-
bard
-
-

Llyarden
Calcer
sunsoul feral hunter arcane minstrel
-
✓

Palanan
Mahasset
samsaran arcane hierophant
✓
✓

tonberryking
Randa the Runt
half-orc bloodrager
-
✓

Thunder999
Zelnem
aasimar gunsmoke mystic
✓
✓

Yas392
Marshall Windrider
half-elf silksworn occultist
✓
✓

Xanyo
Iywa
ifrit possessed pyromancer
✓
✓

Phantom Genius
Bezir Sandstorm
Kasatha Cleric of the Wastes
✓
✓

----------


## Benoojian

> *Player*
> *Character*
> *Concept*
> *Backstory*
> *Progress*
> 
> RagnaroknRoll
> -
> harbinger (crimson countess)
> ...


You didn't link a character sheet. If you are hiding the sheet from other players at least make sure you send the link to the GM.

----------


## Phantom Genius

> You didn't link a character sheet. If you are hiding the sheet from other players at least make sure you send the link to the GM.


Nah. No secrets here. Edited table. Didn't pick spells yet, because I don't know where we will start and they can change every day. I might also drop one level of armor if the DM thinks this is too much. That would save me some coins too.

----------


## Benoojian

> Nah. No secrets here. Edited table. Didn't pick spells yet, because I don't know where we will start and they can change every day. I might also drop one level of armor if the DM thinks this is too much. That would save me some coins too.


Well I think you've got an excellent chance of being picked as the only counter-condition class (druid can do a little but is missing some and psion and occultist can be built for it but neither did).

@Chambers, your sheet appears to be private, please make sure at least the DM can view it. I don't want anyone getting rejected on a technical snafu.

----------


## Yas392

Is there a cut off date?

----------

